# Audio Help Needed



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

I recently got a Scary Terry skull, and now that everything works, I'm in need of some help to set up the audio for it. What I want to do is use Stephen Lynch's "Halloween", but I have no clue as to how the vocal can be seperated from the guitar. Can this be done with Goldwave? I have no idea (complete audio moron) how to do this and I was hoping someone here could help.


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

Well if you don't find any high tech programs that work for you, you can do it like I have... CAVE MAN STYLE!
You can simply tap a mic with your finger tip while listening to the original recording. Then you sync the mic-taps to the original.
The taps will operate the mouth like a puppet on one track, while everyone hears the Stephen Lynch's "Halloween" sound track from the speakers.
I told ya... CAVE MAN STYLE....


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi Brad,
There is a Remove Vocals tool under the Stereo menu in Goldwave. Check the Help file - it gives some details on how to use it to remove vocal tracks. I've always used mono tracks with Goldwave, so I can't help you with this. 

On a side note, I'm currently working on a circuit that will allow those $5 16 MB MP3 players (found at MPJA) to be turned on and off remotely, and they play stereo MP3 files. If these players are something you might use, let me know and I'll send you the how-to when I get the circuit working.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Thanks guys, and yes, Otaku, I am VERY interested in your progress with those little MP3 players (matter of fact, I was going to pm you and see how you had progressed). I would sincerely appreciate a line when you get it going!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

The hell with sending it privately, O, post that sucker when you are done. There are several of us that would be interested in seeing it.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

The Pro's idea is very good. in gold wave you could mix both channels to one channel and use the mic tap on the blank channel. simple, effective relief without feeling drowsey.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

**YAWN** ..I'm sorry Hib, what did you say? I was dozing off...hehe.

I agree..It's FAR easier to use one channel for unspeakered mic taps,( or "La LA's" ..you can keep the jaw open longer if you hold a "Laaaaa"..) and use the other for the full music than trying to remove the vocal track (what would you use for vocals if you remove them anyways?) and remixing.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Thanks everyone, ok, so the general consensus here is that seperating the vocals out from the guitar isn't going to fly. I like the idea of running seperate tracks (one "La,La - tap,tap) and one the real deal. Now for the big question - how do I do this? Remember guys, the last audio experience I had involved 8-tracks! Will I be running two seperate recordings, one to the audio input board and one independantly to the speakers? Will this be all on a single recorded track? I would like to be able to put this on one of those micro MP3 players (hell, just downloading to that will be a new experience!) I hate sounding so incredibly stupid here, but the fact is, when it comes to audio electronics, I AM incredibly friggin' stupid. So be kind, and walk a neophyte through the process. And again, Thanks for the help!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Brad Green said:


> Will I be running two seperate recordings, one to the audio input board and one independantly to the speakers? Will this be all on a single recorded track?


One stereo recording...one mono track to the, say, left speaker and one "lala-tap" to the right. You can do all this with Audacity, a free sound editor downloadable from the net. Just uplaod your song to Audicity and tell the program to keep it on ane channel ( very easy to do) and play it. Record your taps or lala's WHILE its playing and sync your tap-la's with the WORDS ONLY. Tell Audicity to put it on the OTHER channel. You should now have an exportable stereo track, with one channel for the music, and the other with taps-la's that no one will hear, because you won't hook a speaker to that channel, just you ScaryTerry board. You DO hook the music up to a speaker, so now you hear the music(in mono) and the skull will "hear" the tap'la's and move the jaw to the words ONLY because you synced those taps to the words only when you recorded it.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Thank you Dr. Morbius, I think I know the mechanics of this technique now (off to Radio Shack for a mic), but would you bear me one last (hopefully) question? Considering that both tracks will be going into the Terry servo driver, and both going out of the speaker jack, how does the system differentiate between the two? Do I use a split lead and run one to the input and one directly to the speakers, bypassing the output jack on the board, switching the output leads until the right track is going to the right output? I've got the recording part down, it's just a little fuzzy when it comes to the hook-up. Thanks again for being so patient, and for the help!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Brad,
I use a Scary Terry board with an ISD chip. It does not have the servo driver circuit. The chips don't record stereo, so what I do is use a splitter cable to divide the output from the board. One side goes to the speakers, and the other to an AutoTalk servo driver board. You would locate the splitter cable ("Y" adapter) before the servo driver and speakers, sending the proper signal to each. The splitter will have stereo going in, and split the signal into the right and left channels. Hopefully you'll get this note before you go to R/S.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I would bypass the music lead ENTIRELY from the board, or it might recognize it and start beating the jaw to rythme of the night, if you know what I mean.
Now, I don't HAVE a Scaryterry board, so I don't know if it's possible to do it without cutting and splicing channel leads to a proper input jack.

Otaku is right, split it BEFORE the servo board.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Thanks everybody, I think I have it now. Gotta go gather all the necessary bits and pieces, and I'll give it a shot. I think I'll wait until the wife's not here to record the "La,la" track...have to maintain the illusion of dignity somehow. Happy New Year guys, and thanks again!


----------

